# Convict breeding question



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if mom and dad convict cichlid will eat/kill their old brood after they spawn again. Do I need to take the old fry out or can I keep them in the same tank as the parents and new brood. My pair of convicts had babies about a month ago, now mom seems very round and breeding tube has dropped a little bit.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would say depends on the tank and situation. I had babies linger around there egg laying spot and got eaten. Tho if they have space they should be fine


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd agree with the space thing...I saw at one place a pair with two or three spawns...the young were able to move out of the way of the parents though....so again, depends on tank size...my two cents...


----------

